# Help my decide between 2 old school amps



## Psone (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello, I'm wanting to choose between 2 amps I alteady own, to power 4x 6.5" coaxial (75wrms) in my camper van sound system. I know both are good amps, I just don't know if one is generally regards as being much better than the other.

Amp #1 A/D/S PH15.2

Amp #2 Phoenix Gold zx500.4ti

Other components in the system consist of Addzest drx9255ex, JL audio 13w7, jbl bpx2200.1, large battery bank.

Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've never owned either amp, but remember them both.
I would run the A/D/S. I never was a fan of the PG z series stuff.
I preferred the MSP, MS or M series PGs.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Try them both! I'd lean to the ads


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I love how PH15s sound - very smooth and laid back. I am pulling my P640 to replace it with (2) PH15s. Keep in mind that PH15s run warmer than normal so you want to keep it fairly open in your van setup.

What's funny is that I too have (4) PH15s and 500.4Ti  (PG was inherited as part of the lot)


----------

